# 2016 Brute 750 service manual



## BNeely (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a service manual for a 2016 Brute 750? I need to remove and rebuild my front diff. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeharrell (Jan 11, 2017)

I wish I did! If anyone does, I second this request....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

All is the same for the 15+ as the 12-14s except the EFI system so the 2012-14 manual we have here will be fine for the front diff. BC also has one.


----------

